# Bonucci ha convinto Morata ad andare al Milan



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Luglio 2017)

Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan

Premium

*La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Spero di no.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Luglio 2017)

Ottimo.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Cioé, mi andrebbe bene ma..spero di no.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

assolutamente no...Pierre tutta la vita...servono gol a raffica...


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe un affare ancora più clamoroso..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Luglio 2017)

Voglio pierre.....


----------



## walter 22 (14 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> assolutamente no...Pierre tutta la vita...servono gol a raffica...



.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## kYMERA (14 Luglio 2017)

Pensandoci comunque visto che hanno venduto James la vedo dura che vendono anche Morata.


----------



## L.Prandtl (14 Luglio 2017)

Non trovo sul sito la notizia.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

Spero vivamente di no. Sarebbe il primo grosso errore di mercato


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Immagino la rivolta dei tifosi se viene questo cesso 
Se i nomi sono questi, sono felice (per me due ne arrivano sicuro, ma credo il secondo sia Kalinic).


----------



## neversayconte (14 Luglio 2017)

sì sì e ancora sì. 
farebbe 40 gol con questa squadra


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Morata da solo o Morata come esterno E uno tra Belotti ed Aubameyang?


----------



## ralf (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Sport Mediaset


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Sport Mediaset



È così che va. Campioni chiamano campioni, perché quelli non si accontentano di partecipare vogliono vincere. Se non sarà Morata sarà un altro ma son sicuro che arriverà almeno un altro grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Luglio 2017)

Dopo Bonucci, Morata da noi e perdiamo psicologicamente gli juventini


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

comunque se azzecca pure questa entra nella leggenda...da pagliaccio a guru indiscusso del mercato MONDIALE...


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Morata da solo o Morata come esterno E uno tra Belotti ed Aubameyang?



Eheheh (anche se come esterno non credo, massimo seconda punta).


----------



## Solo (14 Luglio 2017)

Minchia, non hanno aspettato neanche l'ufficialità per sparare 'sta boiata.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2017)

Spero di no, Morata mi fa veramente schifo come calciatore e uomo.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Sport Mediaset


Ma magari.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (14 Luglio 2017)

Spero in Aubameyang o Belotti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Sport Mediaset



Bargiggia please fuck me


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Minchia, non hanno aspettato neanche l'ufficialità per sparare 'sta boiata.



Magari è davvero una boiata, ma sono gli stessi che due sere fa hanno sganciato la "boiata" Bonucci.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Ma per carità. Resti dov'è sto panchinaro sopravvalutato.


----------



## Dapone (14 Luglio 2017)

Alvaruccio è bianconero nel cuore. Lasciamolo lì. 
Avanti col Gallo o Auba.


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ormai mi aspetto di tutto.. Manca solo che possa arrivare cr7


----------



## sballotello (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



bello solo per sbatterlo in faccia ai gobbi, ma abbiamo bisogno di un belotti o di abu


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Poi, questo ci aveva rifiutato perchè (illuso...) pensava che lo United lo prendesse.

Mai nella vita.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

in 2 mesi siamo passati dal ballottaggio Vacca Lapadula a schifare Morata xkè puntiamo Pierre...ma quanto siamo gonfi e sboroni ragazzi ma che bello è??


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Fake oramai è Silva il prospetto alla Morata


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Andrà alla giùve, che ora ha i soldi e può buttare 75M per lui. Morata, Costa, Dybala, Higuain e sono altre 4 pere in finale di CL l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Fake oramai è Silva il prospetto alla Morata



Ma io non credo che Morata abbia lo status di Silva
Per i dirigenti del Milan, è sempre stato un top. Una certezza. Una primissima scelta.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



A questa non ci credo manco se lo vedo con i miei occhi.


----------



## wildfrank (14 Luglio 2017)

Non lo voglio vedere proprio...sarebbe autolesionismo e dimostrazione di scarsa dignità....ma sono certo che non sia vero.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Non era la Juve il suo unico amore italiano? Per me dopo quelle frasi può stare dov'è.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Penso che ormai il treno Belotti (o Auba) sia già partito. L'altro sarà Kalinic.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



È più forte sia di Auba che di Belotti in termini assoluti, ma è un centravanti che viene incontro, come Andrè Silva. A noi serve qualcuno che cerchi costantemente la profondità (Auba, Kalinic), per completarsi col portoghese.


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium


Fassone a Milano addosso a Cairo, Mirabelli in Cina appiccicato a Zorc... non c'è tempo per Morata. Comunque, grazie, Leo.


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2017)

Tecnicamente, anagraficamente, potenzialmente, simbolicamente e soprattutto tatticamente, Morata sarebbe preferibile ad Aubameyang sotto qualsiasi punto di vista.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma io non credo che Morata abbia lo status di Silva
> Per i dirigenti del Milan, è sempre stato un top. Una certezza. Una primissima scelta.



io parlo di caratteristiche calcistiche e Silva mi pare molto simile a Morata 
deve maturare ma non ti prendi 2 giocatori simili.. poi sopratutto se l'altro costa 70 mln ed è panchinaro fisso


----------



## Memories of the Time (14 Luglio 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Immagino la rivolta dei tifosi se viene questo cesso


Madonna sì, bruciamo Milanello perché ci portano Morata invece che Belotti certo =( =( =(

Edit: molto più giuste le osservazioni tattiche, anche io metto Auba assolutamente in cima alla lista dei desideri. Ma cento volte meglio Morata della scommessa Belotti, altro giovane che deve ancora dimostrarsi ad alti livelli (e ne abbiamo una squadra piena adesso, per quanto sia assurdo)


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Ho sempre detto che vorrei Belotti e al limite Aubameyang ma non Morata; l'unica cosa che mi fa sbellicare dalle risate che se prendiamo anche Morata gli juventini si suicida in massa


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente, anagraficamente, potenzialmente, simbolicamente e soprattutto tatticamente, Morata sarebbe preferibile ad Aubameyang sotto qualsiasi punto di vista.



Tatticamente, no. A noi serve qualcuno che cerchi la profondità, con due dialogatori "a tutto campo" come Andre Silva e Morata saremmo gravemente limitati nelle soluzioni di sfondamento.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Un mese fa preferivo lui. Ora preferisco Aubameyang e Belotti. Dopo averci detto di no vorrei proprio vederlo un altro anno a fare il sostituto di Benzema 

Comunque non credo cambi molto tra Belotti, Aubameyang e Morata. Tutti forti


----------



## sacchino (14 Luglio 2017)

Prendiamoli tutti e due


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Se viene pure Pierre si ma lui da solo no. Ci ha rifiutati una volta ora basta


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Madonna sì, bruciamo Milanello perché ci portano Morata invece che Belotti certo =( =( =(
> 
> Edit: molto più giuste le osservazioni tattiche, anche io metto Auba assolutamente in cima alla lista dei desideri. Ma cento volte meglio Morata della scommessa Belotti, altro giovane che deve ancora dimostrarsi ad alti livelli (e ne abbiamo una squadra piena adesso, per quanto sia assurdo)



Ma infatti, io preferisco Aubameyang, top player assoluto, ma venisse Morata di certo non piango come sembra stia già facendo qualcuno (pur capendo le motivazioni).


----------



## VonVittel (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Che caro Leo! Guarda, noi prendiamo Aubameyang o Belotti perché ci servono, però sei stato così gentile che prendiamo pure Morata. Perché si sa, un'ottima riserva è utile, in Coppa Italia ci sono partite difficili e uno come Alvaro sarebbe perfetto


----------



## uolfetto (14 Luglio 2017)

morata il mio preferito però concordo che potrebbe un po' pestarsi i piedi con andre silva (anche se lo conosco poco, se ho capito che giocatore è da quello che dite voi).


----------



## kipstar (14 Luglio 2017)

ha già detto che in Italia solo giuve! quindi anche no grazie.


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Tatticamente, no. A noi serve qualcuno che cerchi la profondità, con due dialogatori "a tutto campo" come Andre Silva e Morata saremmo gravemente limitati nelle soluzioni di sfondamento.



Morata sa andare in profondità ed è intelligente senza palla, la tecnica in palleggio e il suo ambidestrismo sono un valore aggiunto. Inoltre questo Milan è configurato per palleggiare (Bonucci, Biglia, turco, Bonaventura) ed attaccare gli spazi sull'esterno e per costante rifinitura dai lati, a Montella non piace sfondare col lancio lungo direttamente alle punte, l'abbiamo visto per altro con Bacca.

Morata è formidabile nell'intuire la traiettoria del cross e prendere anticipo sul difensore, è forse il migliore attaccante a scegliere un palo e poi buttarsi dentro sulla rifinitura esterna. Potrebbe semplicemente esaltare il lavoro di Conti e Rodriguez, oltre a trovarsi alla perfezione nei movimenti con Andrè Silva che a sua volta ha tanta duttilità nel suo gioco, rendendoci del tutto ingestibili negli ultimi 30 metri con l'arrivo anche di Kessie.

Poi che non sia attaccante di posizione non c'è dubbio, ma ormai è chiaro ed agli atti che con Montella quel tipo di attaccante non esiste, perché lui vuole attaccare l'area senza punti di riferimento.
Morata è perfetto per l'allenatore e per valorizzare i compagni, a mio modesto avviso.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Aragorn (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



All'inizio era il mio preferito, ma ora che è arrivato Silva non saprei. Per quel poco che sto vedendo del portoghese mi sentirei più sicuro se gli affiancassero uno tra Aubameyang e Belotti. Senza contare che la sua intervista nel post partita a Cardiff è stata decisamente troppo _gobbosa_ per i miei gusti


----------



## ralf (14 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Morata sa andare in profondità ed è intelligente senza palla, la tecnica in palleggio e il suo ambidestrismo sono un valore aggiunto. Inoltre questo Milan è configurato per palleggiare (Bonucci, Biglia, turco, Bonaventura) ed attaccare gli spazi sull'esterno e per costante rifinitura dai lati, a Montella non piace sfondare col lancio lungo direttamente alle punte, l'abbiamo visto per altro con Bacca.
> 
> Morata è formidabile nell'intuire la traiettoria del cross e prendere anticipo sul difensore, è forse il migliore attaccante a scegliere un palo e poi buttarsi dentro sulla rifinitura esterna. Potrebbe semplicemente esaltare il lavoro di Conti e Rodriguez, oltre a trovarsi alla perfezione nei movimenti con Andrè Silva che a sua volta ha tanta duttilità nel suo gioco, rendendoci del tutto ingestibili negli ultimi 30 metri con l'arrivo anche di Kessie.
> 
> ...


Sottolineerei ambidestrismo.


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Per favore no. Un ingrediente totalmente sbagliato in una ricetta per ora perfetta.


----------



## vitrich86 (14 Luglio 2017)

questo ci ha sputato in faccia alla fine della finale di cardiff trattandoci come una lazietta qualsiasi...mai e poi mai stai lì a madrid a fare la muffa rubentino...poi 85 milioni ma per favore...tutta la vita aubameyang a 65/70. pierre torna a casa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Luglio 2017)

Caro morata. Impara l arte del silenzio invece di sputare sentenze. 

Ora spero vivamente che rimanga dove è a buttare un altra Annata in panchina.

Mirabelli docet... Da noi viene solo chi vuole il Milan


----------



## vanbasten (14 Luglio 2017)

questa si che è una bufala. abbiamo gia silva quindi ci serve un supercannoniere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Magari! Nuovo scoop del Dio Barbagiggia?


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Morata sa andare in profondità ed è intelligente senza palla, la tecnica in palleggio e il suo ambidestrismo sono un valore aggiunto. Inoltre questo Milan è configurato per palleggiare (Bonucci, Biglia, turco, Bonaventura) ed attaccare gli spazi sull'esterno e per costante rifinitura dai lati, a Montella non piace sfondare col lancio lungo direttamente alle punte, l'abbiamo visto per altro con Bacca.
> 
> Morata è formidabile nell'intuire la traiettoria del cross e prendere anticipo sul difensore, è forse il migliore attaccante a scegliere un palo e poi buttarsi dentro sulla rifinitura esterna. Potrebbe semplicemente esaltare il lavoro di Conti e Rodriguez, oltre a trovarsi alla perfezione nei movimenti con Andrè Silva che a sua volta ha tanta duttilità nel suo gioco, rendendoci del tutto ingestibili negli ultimi 30 metri con l'arrivo anche di Kessie.
> 
> ...



Io per "cercare la profondità" non intendo scattare sul lancione lungo, ma avere il fiuto, la qualita e la voglia di prendere le spalle del difensore, per esempio sui cross diagonali. Auba e Kalinic sono abilissimi in questo, Morata certamente no. I gol in tap-in di Aubameyang, apparentemente banali, derivano dal suo straordinario movimento, come quelli di Inzaghi a suo tempo. 
Concordo che con Morata gli esterni verrebbero innescati abilmente, purtroppo però poi a muoversi dietro (o davanti) i difensori per il susseguente cross non ci sarebbe nessuno, visto che Andrè Silva ama girovagare anch'egli.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Morata sa andare in profondità ed è intelligente senza palla, la tecnica in palleggio e il suo ambidestrismo sono un valore aggiunto. Inoltre questo Milan è configurato per palleggiare (Bonucci, Biglia, turco, Bonaventura) ed attaccare gli spazi sull'esterno e per costante rifinitura dai lati, a Montella non piace sfondare col lancio lungo direttamente alle punte, l'abbiamo visto per altro con Bacca.
> 
> Morata è formidabile nell'intuire la traiettoria del cross e prendere anticipo sul difensore, è forse il migliore attaccante a scegliere un palo e poi buttarsi dentro sulla rifinitura esterna. Potrebbe semplicemente esaltare il lavoro di Conti e Rodriguez, oltre a trovarsi alla perfezione nei movimenti con Andrè Silva che a sua volta ha tanta duttilità nel suo gioco, rendendoci del tutto ingestibili negli ultimi 30 metri con l'arrivo anche di Kessie.
> 
> ...



Anche Silva è motlo forte negli ultimi 11 metri, il problema è durante la fase di rifinitura, non quando bisogna finalizzare. Io credo che Silva sia uno che debba essere liberato e non deve essere lui a liberare spazio per gli altri. Forse vedo più compatibile Belotti con Silva più che Morata, però concordo con te sul fatto che Aubameyang sia il meno fantastico dei 3.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Può averlo convinto, ma Mirabelli vuole solo Aubameyang. 
Morata, Belotti e altri innominati come Werner entrano in gioco solo se non si raggiunge l'accordo con Aubameyang.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2017)

non la dice nessuno questa cosa però....per ora...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

ma dai ha perso il treno 
avremmo speso 70 mln per un panchinaro con delle qualità 
ma che per ora fa una partita si e una no da titolare 
ci sarà un motivo se non è mai stato un titolare fisso o no ? 
su così impara poi a fare il prezioso e il gobbo innamorato.. 
poi ripeto lavoreranno su Silva che tecnicamentei ricorda lo Spagnolo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Voglio Aubameyang. Morata a suo tempo ci ha letteralmente schifato. Quella intervista dopo la finale di Champions è stata un pugno nello stomaco. Ora sotto con il gabonese e possiamo davvero sognare ragazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Può averlo convinto, ma Mirabelli vuole solo Aubameyang.
> Morata, Belotti e altri innominati come Werner entrano in gioco solo se non si raggiunge l'accordo con Aubameyang.


Lo penso anche io, Aubameyang è da mesi la prima scelta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io per "cercare la profondità" non intendo scattare sul lancione lungo, ma avere il fiuto, la qualita e la voglia di prendere le spalle del difensore, per esempio sui cross diagonali. Auba e Kalinic sono abilissimi in questo, Morata certamente no. I gol in tap-in di Aubameyang, apparentemente banali, derivano dal suo straordinario movimento, come quelli di Inzaghi a suo tempo.
> Concordo che con Morata gli esterni verrebbero innescati abilmente, purtroppo però poi a muoversi dietro (o davanti) i difensori per il susseguente cross non ci sarebbe nessuno, visto che Andrè Silva ama girovagare anch'egli.


Ma poi Aubameyang non è solo un finalizzatore. È anche uno che sa giocare a calcio.


----------



## Mika (14 Luglio 2017)

Mi sa di boiata. A noi ora serve il bomber da tanti gol, l'Aubameyang o il Belotti. Al posto di Morata abbiamo preso A. Silva. Il treno è passato e poi "per me in Italia esiste solo la Juventus", no?


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Adesso fai la panchina al real brutto str....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2017)

Come ha detto Mirabelli, prendiamo solo gente che sia motivata ad indossare la nostra maglia, quindi Morata, Keita e gente simile si sono autoesclusi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2017)

Morata risolve le partite, per me se fosse un'opzione (ma dubito) è il migliore


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium



Ho capito tutto.

Silva lo diamo in prestito al Torino per dodici mesi.
Loro ci lasciano Belotti per 50 mln + il prestito di Silva.

Cosi troviamo il posto a Morata per 70 mln.

E infine compriamo Aubameyang per altri 65 mln.


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come ha detto Mirabelli, prendiamo solo gente che sia motivata ad indossare la nostra maglia, quindi Morata, Keita e gente simile si sono autoesclusi.



E spero ardentemente che in un futuro vicino si mangino le mani. Io li schifo come loro hanno schifato noi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium




Leona' per favore, che già un mese fa l'abbiamo scampata , ora non ti ci mettere anche tu.
Panchinaro perenne, segna poco, costa quello che non vale neanche lontanamente ed ė pure gobbo forever, oltre al fatto già evidenziato che come attaccante di movimento Silva basta.
Aubameyang tutta la vita.
Al limite il Gallo ma Morata NO.


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2017)

Se lo prendiamo arriva con una formula simile a quella usata dal Bayern per James, prestito oneroso e obbligo di riscatto a cifre "abbordabilissime".
Se arriva in prestito c'è spazio pure per il Belotti di turno, Montella lo aveva detto, aiutateci a prenderli entrambi.
Se poi sparano cifre fantasiose non se ne fa nulla, noi siamo stati onesti a giugno ma lui ha preso tempo, ora non possono chiedere la luna e sanno che devono cederlo perché non è al centro del progetto.
M'immagino gli fegati spappolati se dovessimo prendere pure lui a certe condizioni, l'ossatura sarebbe comunque quella di una squadra vincente, con giocatori che di sesti posti non ne vogliono nemmeno sentire parlare, in quel caso Morata non si può schifare e dalla sua ha l'età, così come Belotti.
Mi fido del Mira, loro sanno che cosa devono fare e soprattutto non si fanno prendere per il collo nemmeno dal chiropratico.
Se Silva va a sostituire Keita/Niang, qualcuno dovrà prendere il posto dei due cessi di attaccante che abbiamo, Bacca e in maniera minore Lapadula, se poi si gioca a 2 la sola punta top non basta, servono più uomini serve lo squadrone senza freni...........


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Luglio 2017)

preferirei belotti o auba, ma come caschiamo, caschiamo bene. 

ormai non abbiamo più limiti.


----------



## Milo (14 Luglio 2017)

Non si merita la nostra maglia per come ci ha trattato, non lo voglio.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2017)

Quell'intervista dopo la finale dove sembrava più triste per la sconfitta dei carcerati piuttosto che felice per la sua squadra pesa tantissimo...


----------



## King of the North (14 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> comunque se azzecca pure questa entra nella leggenda...da pagliaccio a guru indiscusso del mercato MONDIALE...



Bisogna ammetterlo, nessuno si aspettava uno scoop dal barba grigia. Ma bisogna dargliene atto! E non solo....è arrivato per primo alla notizia è tutti gli altri esperti di mercato hanno impiegato diverse ore prima di poter verificare la veridicità delle voci. Qualcuno nell'ambiente gli ha passato la dritta giusta, che sia vera anche questa di Morata?


----------



## Lorenzo (14 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Bisogna ammetterlo, nessuno si aspettava uno scoop dal barba grigia. Ma bisogna dargliene atto! E non solo....è arrivato per primo alla notizia è tutti gli altri esperti di mercato hanno impiegato diverse ore prima di poter verificare la veridicità delle voci. Qualcuno nell'ambiente gli ha passato la dritta giusta, che sia vera anche questa di Morata?



Lo ripeto. La notizia a Mediaset NON l'ha data Bargiggia.
Vi rendete conto che quasi tutti credete l'abbia data lui soltanto perchè all'inizio sembrava una panzana megagalattica? .


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto. La notizia a Mediaset NON l'ha data Bargiggia.
> Vi rendete conto che quasi tutti credete l'abbia data lui soltanto perchè all'inizio sembrava una panzana megagalattica? .


ahahhaha è un meccanismo perverso in effetti.....


----------



## Zenos (14 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto. La notizia a Mediaset NON l'ha data Bargiggia.
> Vi rendete conto che quasi tutti credete l'abbia data lui soltanto perchè all'inizio sembrava una panzana megagalattica? .



La notizia di Bonucci fu data da Niccolò Ceccarini.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto. La notizia a Mediaset NON l'ha data Bargiggia.
> Vi rendete conto che quasi tutti credete l'abbia data lui soltanto perchè all'inizio sembrava una panzana megagalattica? .



Sono una redazione, ed il capo del mercato è proprio Bargiggia. Quindi è come se la notizia fosse sua anche se non l'ha annunciata lui direttamente.

Un pò come Sky con Di Marzio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Io voglio il Gallo!


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2017)

questa notizia non la sta riportando nessuno apparte premium....se indovinano anche stavolta saranno la nuova bibbia delle news rossonere.....


----------



## ralf (14 Luglio 2017)

Alvaruccio sarebbe l'attaccante perfetto per il gioco di Montella.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono una redazione, ed il capo del mercato è proprio Bargiggia. Quindi è come se la notizia fosse sua anche se non l'ha annunciata lui direttamente.
> 
> Un pò come Sky con Di Marzio.



Infatti, per una volta che ne azzecca una (e questa è stata una vera e propria bomba atomica, non ci credeva nessuno ) dobbiamo prendere atto della vittoria schiacciante di Bargiggia sulla concorrenza


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Su antenna 3 hanno fatto vedere un video di due minuti di Bonucci in macchina che faceva foto con bambini e tifosi

Sembra che alla domanda: "Belotti?" Ha risposto: vediamo, vediamo

Mi sa più Belotti che Morata


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Infatti, per una volta che ne azzecca una (e questa è stata una vera e propria bomba atomica, non ci credeva nessuno ) dobbiamo prendere atto della vittoria schiacciante di Bargiggia sulla concorrenza



No, no. Aspetta. L'anno scorso diedero, con larghissimo anticipo (quando gli altri ridevano), Higuain e Pjanic alla Juve.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

*La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, no. Aspetta. L'anno scorso diedero, con larghissimo anticipo (quando gli altri ridevano), Higuain e Pjanic alla Juve.



Probabile allora che abbiamo fonti certe nella Juve.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Che sia Belotti, Auba, Morata, Costa o chi volete basta che sia un top.
Mi fido di Montella e Mirabelli che ne sanno piu di me sicuro


----------



## Wildbone (14 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Alvaruccio sarebbe l'attaccante perfetto per il gioco di Montella.



In questo video la cosa che più risalta, oltre al buon Alvaro (secondo me la scelta migliore tra Auba e Belotti), è Marcelo. Pazzesco.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



90 milioni?

Manco di lire...


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



Se va beh 90...
70 Auba e 90 lui? Ma dai


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



A questo punto prendiamo Aubameyang o Belotti


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



Ahahahahah 90 milioni di calci nel culo. Non lo vorrei manco gratis.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Su antenna 3 hanno fatto vedere un video di due minuti di Bonucci in macchina che faceva foto con bambini e tifosi
> 
> Sembra che alla domanda: "Belotti?" Ha risposto: vediamo, vediamo
> 
> Mi sa più Belotti che Morata



Non sapevo che Bonucci oltre ad essere il nuovo capitano sia il nuovo ds. Ora lo facciamo pure presidente onorario vorrà dire 

Menomale che tempo fa Mirabelli disse che non compra giocatori per far felici i tifosi ma Montella


----------



## Aragorn (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



Alla fine andrà al Chelsea


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> A questo punto prendiamo Aubameyang o Belotti



A quelle cifre sicuramente.

Per me Morata non vale oltre i 60 milioni, e sono già tanti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



Cioè questi regalano Rodriguez e chiedono 90 per una riserva? 

Buona panchina Alvaro, brutta scelta lasciare la Juve


----------



## malos (14 Luglio 2017)

E comunque Bonucci si faccia i azz suoi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, no. Aspetta. L'anno scorso diedero, con larghissimo anticipo (quando gli altri ridevano), Higuain e Pjanic alla Juve.



Un po' è anche colpa nostra, che spesso e volentieri snobbiamo le notizie di Premium. Di cantonate ne prendono parecchie anche i tanto acclamati Di Marzio e la coppia Pedullà-Criscitiello (James Rodriguez-Pepe all'Inter è entrata di diritto tra le bufale epiche del calciomercato televisivo )

Senza menzionare la grafica del mese scorso della nuova Inter di Ravezzani


----------



## Wildbone (14 Luglio 2017)

Peccato per il prezzo fuori logica. Lo avrei preferito ad Auba e Belotti. Speriamo almeno arrivi il gallo


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Clamorosa voce che rimbalza dagli ambienti di mercato.
> Bonucci avrebbe convinto Morata ad accettare l'offerta del Milan
> 
> Premium
> ...



Spero non sia vero, a sto punto preferisco Kalinic almeno lui è convinto questo qui verrebbe solo perchè siamo l'ultima spiaggia, ci ha rifiutato una volta ora si attacca troppo comodo ora.


----------



## King of the North (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono una redazione, ed il capo del mercato è proprio Bargiggia. Quindi è come se la notizia fosse sua anche se non l'ha annunciata lui direttamente.
> 
> Un pò come Sky con Di Marzio.




Esattamente quello che intendevo.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*


 buffoni ridicoli


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



lol 90 milioni? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



Oh dio mio... Il presidente mi sembra talmente invasato che ora chiama fassone e gli dice di passare alle cose formali pure con morata.... 
Giusto per fare vedere anche al real chi comanda...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



Vedendo le cifre che spara Perez mi sa che tutta questa intenzione di cederlo non ce l'hanno. Che se lo tengano a questo punto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Vedendo le cifre che spara Perez mi sa che tutta questa intenzione di cederlo non ce l'hanno. Che se lo tengano a questo punto.



però fare panca nell'anno del mondiale non è molto furbo...per carità sta al Real...però anche lui santo dio ma ha voglia di diventerà un big o vuole fare la riserva a vita???


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: Bonucci ha chiamato Morata per convincerlo a venire al Milan. La trattativa è molto difficile, però. Il Real ha rifiutato un'offerta da 75 dallo United. Per lasciarlo partire, Perez vuole 85-90 milioni di euro.*



A prescindere dei gusti personali, come giustamente hanno detto in molti, morata e' lo stesso tipo di giocatore che e' Andre Silva.
A noi serve un bomber, uno che la butta dentro. Aubumayang o Belotti in alternativa. Questi devono essere i nomi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

Pedulla giustamente non la prende neppure in considerazione questa storia 

come detto un Fake


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2017)

90 mln sarebbero troppi...tra tutti quelli citati quello che ci farebbe fare il botto secondo me è solo uno...pierre emerick aubameyang...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (14 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Oh dio mio... Il presidente mi sembra talmente invasato che ora chiama fassone e gli dice di passare alle cose formali pure con morata....
> Giusto per fare vedere anche al real chi comanda...



Anzi ne danno 100, 10 milioni di mancia per il disturbo e per cazzodurismo


----------



## krull (15 Luglio 2017)

IMHO...Spenderne 90 per Morata sarebbe piú assurdo che pagare la clausola del gallo. Non so se credere a sta storia. A me risulta che Morata sia vicino al Chelsea.


----------



## RickyB83 (15 Luglio 2017)

A me risulta analizzando l espressione dei volti col sorriso sotto i baffi perenne che questi 2 sanno che non ci sono almeno per quest anno limiti e giustamente si sentono onnipotenti allo stato puro.. La butto lì.. Sarei davvero curioso cosa avrebbe fatto il condor con l attuale budget


----------



## Compix83 (15 Luglio 2017)

Se si gioca con un centravanti e due esterni, Morata è la scelta migliore, con Silva suo vice. Se si gioca con due centravanti, accanto a Silva ci vuole un attaccante di sfondamento (quindi o Belotti o Auba).


----------



## Wildbone (15 Luglio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> A me risulta analizzando l espressione dei volti col sorriso sotto i baffi perenne che questi 2 sanno che non ci sono almeno per quest anno limiti e giustamente si sentono onnipotenti allo stato puro.. La butto lì.. Sarei davvero curioso cosa avrebbe fatto il condor con l attuale budget



Se si potesse sbirciare una linea temporale alternativa, mi sarebbe piaciuto da morire. Temo, tuttavia, che avrei bestemmiato ugualmente per le malefatte di Galliani; cioè, ve lo vedete a fare calciomercato a Ibiza con 200+ milioni di euro di budget. Dio ce ne scampi.


----------



## IronJaguar (15 Luglio 2017)

Morata ha perso il treno a inizio mercato e infatti siamo andati su Andre Silva che come caratteristiche è proprio un piccolo Morata che può solo crescere.

Per la squadra che stiamo costruendo ora serve il centravanti vero, lo sportellatore che offre profondità e tiene impegnata mezza difesa con movimenti, presenza e che aggredisce l'area. I nomi? Li sapete tutti (io resto convinto Belotti sia già nostro)


----------

